# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Besplatni pregled autosjedalica u RIJECI

## rahela

Dakle, kako piše u naslovu - besplatni pregled autosjedalica u *Rijeci*,  na *Stanici za tehnički pregled, Preluk 10
*
Vrijeme događanja: nedjelja *30.10.2016 od 14-16h

*Pregled prvenstveno služi da bi roditelji mogli provjeriti jesu li pravilno postavili autosjedalicu u svoje vozilo i smještaju li pravilno svoje dijete u nju. Naime, autosjedalice smanjuju rizik pogibije djeteta u sudaru za do 70%, a rizik ozbiljne ozljede za do više od 90%, no samo ako se pravilno koriste. 
Međutim, u Hrvatskoj se broj pravilno korištenih autosjedalica kreće između 10% i 20%, a to je brojka koju volonteri i volonterke RODE ovakvim pregledima nastoje povećati
 Ukoliko je to moguće, molimo da donesete sa sobom upute proizvođača sjedalice, te da dovedete i Vaše dijete.

 Roditelji, na vama je odgovornost!

Čekamo Vas bez obzira na vremenske (ne)prilike  :Smile: 
Pregled se ne odgađa u slučaju lošeg vremena

----------

